# Family member says NO, i don't want to hear you cum.



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

@Agent Blackout's post made me think, there are certain people I wouldn't tolerate hearing have sex and others I would. I guess if a couple were guests in my own home, I may not be too keen if they plan to bang away the night when I'm trying to catch some shuteye. As for what would gross me out the most:

Parent and their partner - I never caught my parents when they were together but I sure as hell don't want to hear them as an adult.
Sibling and their partner - Again, it's not something I would want to hear. Especially if my sibling was the loud one.

I think family would disturb me the most, I don't want to see, hear, think about them ever having sex. On the other hand, if I had my partner I would definitely accept the LOUDNESS challenge. Teach them a goddamn lesson. I also don't think I would be too disturbed by hearing friends have sex. Unless they sound terrible when they're doing it.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

When my in laws come over we still have sex but quietly. I wish they'd return the favor * shudder*. I got to over hear grandpa going at it with his Pretty Young Thing and I'm scarred for life lol.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I wouldn't put a family member in a situation where they heard me having sex. I wouldn't want to hear them either. Just all kinds of nasty creepy visuals come from this.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Fizz said:


> @_Agent Blackout_ 's post made me think, there are certain people I wouldn't tolerate hearing have sex and others I would. I guess if a couple were guests in my own home, I may not be too keen if they plan to bang away the night when I'm trying to catch some shuteye. As for what would gross me out the most:
> 
> Parent and their partner - I never caught my parents when they were together but I sure as hell don't want to hear them as an adult.
> Sibling and their partner - Again, it's not something I would want to hear. Especially if my sibling was the loud one.
> ...


Exactly! I don't care if I hear a friend doing it (we'd probably just talk crap and joke about it after), but I sure as hell don't want to know what my parents sound like when they're "finishing up"
*shivers*
I wouldn't be able to make eye contact after that.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

I just wouldn't be that disturbed hearing people having sex. I mean they're in the privacy of a bedroom. Its not like they're doing it on the couch in front of me. 

If I heard my siblings/parents/grandparents having sex, I'd probably just think "well, i'm glad they're comfortable" or in the case of grandparents "good for you!"

I mean if it was wild and crazy and super loud, i'd be a little disturbed, if they were in MY house. At their house, I would assume since i'm the guest, it'd rude to expect them not to. If i hear someone having sex, I'm also not going to be embarrassed for them, because they KNOW i'm in the house so they KNOW they're risking being overheard.

Why is sex so embarrassing? I consider it healthy and normal to a relationship.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I would never have sex if someone was in earshot or even in the next room. I'm way too private for that. I wouldn't be able to get in the mood. I've never understood the appeal of being caught either. 

I also can't stand hearing other people having sex. I think its disgusting and very inappropriate especially if they know that other people can hear them. I've lived in apartments where I could hear moaning and all that and it puts me in such a bad mood. 

But, in your house you can do what you want. If your guests don't like it, they can stay in a hotel or not stay over. If I was your guest, I'd opt for the hotel anyway. I don't like staying in other peoples houses. Its uncomfortable.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

You could maybe try and be a little quieter, but it is your house and they can stay in a hotel if it is that big a deal.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

The way, I view this, it's for courtesy. If you have guests, over, you become the host. A good host, would make their guests feel as comfortable as possible.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> The way, I view this, it's for courtesy. If you have guests, over, you become the host. A good host, would make their guests feel as comfortable as possible.


True, although i didn't see them as company ;p We've shared hotel rooms together, we've been on vacation together, its not like they are strangers in our home. I'm an fantastic host, ironic i didn't get any complaints while they were stuffing their face all weekend with home-made dinners that i'm quite sure she doesn't cook at home. And honestly if it had been me and the roles had been reversed, i would have giggled to myself and said, nothing. My brother laughed, as did we. My ESTP inlaw didn't quite find the humour in it all. I may have left her completely tramitized, although I'm completely over it


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

donkeybals said:


> The way, I view this, it's for courtesy. If you have guests, over, you become the host. A good host, would make their guests feel as comfortable as possible.


You're obviously chocked full of Fe.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm definitely loud during sex with my boyfriend sometimes, but I try to be quieter when his parents are around. (He owns the home, but being a relatively traditional Mediterranean family his retired mother and father live in his house). I'm definitely louder when they're out of the house or gone on vacation, and we don't bother to shut the door when they aren't around. There's nothing more annoying during sex than a duo or trio of cats clawing under the door you've shut.

At least when they are around and we shut the door, the cats are less apt to claw under the damn doors and meow while we're having sex. :blushed:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

koalaroo said:


> I'm definitely loud during sex with my boyfriend sometimes, but I try to be quieter when his parents are around. (He owns the home, but being a relatively traditional Mediterranean family his retired mother and father live in his house). I'm definitely louder when they're out of the house or gone on vacation, and we don't bother to shut the door. There's nothing more annoying during sex than a duo or trio of cats clawing under the door you've shut.


I enjoy coming to a house with people having loud sex. I just hate when they are having loud sex, while I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

The Great One said:


> I enjoy coming to a house with people having loud sex. I just hate when they are having loud sex, while I'm trying to sleep.


LOL.

Also can't forget the neighbor's chihuahuas barking/whining if they're in the backyard and we're loud.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

koalaroo said:


> LOL.
> 
> Also can't forget the neighbor's chihuahuas barking/whining if they're in the backyard and we're loud.


I live in an apartment complex and our upstairs neighbor loves to have loud sex late at night. It really pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

The Great One said:


> I live in an apartment complex and our upstairs neighbor loves to have loud sex late at night. It really pisses me off sometimes.


When I lived in an apartment, my neighbor used to drown out loud sex by playing really bad country music really loudly at like 1:30 or 2:00 in the morning. @[email protected]

Roommates and I still knew what the FUCK was going on.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> I'm definitely loud during sex with my boyfriend sometimes, but I try to be quieter when his parents are around. (He owns the home, but being a relatively traditional Mediterranean family his retired mother and father live in his house). I'm definitely louder when they're out of the house or gone on vacation, and we don't bother to shut the door when they aren't around. There's nothing more annoying during sex than a duo or trio of cats clawing under the door you've shut.
> 
> At least when they are around and we shut the door, the cats are less apt to claw under the damn doors and meow while we're having sex. :blushed:


Darn pets. We had a dog once that used to whine so bad when we closed our bedroom door, we had no choice but to them him in. I found it really distracting, especially when i would look over and see him starting at us, GRg..heh. My husband wasn't effected by it at all, it used to drive me nuts.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

koalaroo said:


> When I lived in an apartment, my neighbor used to drown out loud sex by playing really bad country music really loudly at like 1:30 or 2:00 in the morning. @[email protected]
> 
> Roommates and I still knew what the FUCK was going on.


I finally got the neighbors to stop because I would then play really loud porn on my TV when they were trying to sleep to keep their asses awake. My plan worked beautifully.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Darn pets. We had a dog once that used to whine so bad when we closed our bedroom door, we had no choice but to them him in. I found it really distracting, especially when i would look over and see him starting at us, GRg..heh. My husband wasn't effected by it at all, it used to drive me nuts.


Hah. Yeah, one of his cats hates me. She was under the bed one time when we started fun time and uh ... it definitely killed the mood. Another time she hid behind the TV and popped her head out. I saw kitty cat retinas and it kind of freaked me out.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Seeing as how I'm a demi, this isn't really an issue for me. I could easily wait, no problems. To be honest, any particular mood would be squashed with any guests in the house anyway. *shrug* I really don't get the whole "I have to bang somenoe here and now, no matter what" that some people have. It's not like you're gonna die without it or something. P


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

@The Great One 

@All your comments on this thread. Dude. Cross the line much?


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

I have very quiet sex. I could have sex with my boyfriend in the same room as someone else, with lights off, and the other party wouldn't even notice.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

donkeybals said:


> @The Great One
> 
> @All your comments on this thread. Dude. Cross the line much?


I have no barriers. Also, I'm an ENTP with a heavy Fe, but your Fe kicks my Fe's ass. Are you sure you aren't an ENFJ?


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

I would just be quiet and discreet...

At the same time, I'm sure this all depends on different families. I could never let my family know it was going on. I don't care if they quietly assume though.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Enfpleasantly said:


> I would just be quiet and discreet...
> 
> At the same time, I'm sure this all depends on different families. I could never let my family know it was going on. I don't care if they quietly assume though.


I lost my virginity on a beach with a crowd cheering me on, so I can't exactly say that I'm discreet.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

The Great One said:


> I lost my virginity on a beach with a crowd cheering me on, so I can't exactly say that I'm discreet.


ENTP. Discreet. -confused-


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Persephone said:


> ENTP. Discreet. -confused-


Yeah, ENTP's aren't known for discretion.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> What do you do when you have company and still want to have sex. This past weekend i had some family members for the holidays, sex remained as active as usual. Should you wait until family leaves, or should you go on as if they didn't exist ?
> 
> I have issues with people who come into my house and have expectations. There is no reason why i should have to change my sex life while they are under my roof. My sister in-law doesn't like the sound of women having a wild time in bed apparently, i say get over it, or fuck your husband. Apparently he enjoyed it which ticked her off even more
> 
> What about you, would you change your sex life to please guest in your home ?


I'll quote one of my favourite Eddie Murphy skits that is quite fitting here: 

"It's my house...if you don't like it, you get the fuck out!"


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

How squeaky is your bed? If it's squeaky and you don't want to neglect your usual sexual needs and desires, provide your guests ear plugs and cookies. I think this will handle the matter quite well.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

SillaSY said:


> How squeaky is your bed? If it's squeaky and you don't want to neglect your usual sexual needs and desires, provide your guests ear plugs and cookies. I think this will handle the matter quite well.


Or be "adventurous" and do it in the shower, on the floor, or somewhere they can't hear too much like outside assuming it isn't too cold. If all that isn't possible stuff your mouths with something like a clean pair of socks, it works pretty well. lol


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

You know what's funny is I don't care, but I think the ISTP I've been with would DIE if his family _heard _us. He's actually told me "shh" and put his fingers in my mouth so I'll suck on them to get me to be quieter. We were getting down in a fairly private place the other night and afterward he was like "heh heh we were pretty loud, weren't we?" and I thought to myself, "um not especially, I can be louder than that, bro." 

So conscious of it.

So much Fe.

Maybe he is ESTP. Maybe I've mistyped both of us.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

SillaSY said:


> How squeaky is your bed? If it's squeaky and you don't want to neglect your usual sexual needs and desires, provide your guests ear plugs and cookies. I think this will handle the matter quite well.


That could be even worse. That's like making an announcement, "Okay we'll be having sex tonight, try not to think about it."


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

The Great One said:


> I have no barriers. Also, I'm an ENTP with a heavy Fe, but your Fe kicks my Fe's ass. Are you sure you aren't an ENFJ?


No, I think it's you.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Meh, I guess I'm one of the few prudes here who think that no one should have sex within earshot of a third party. :tongue: Carry on...


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Fizz said:


> @Agent Blackout's post made me think, there are certain people I wouldn't tolerate hearing have sex and others I would. I guess if a couple were guests in my own home, I may not be too keen if they plan to bang away the night when I'm trying to catch some shuteye. As for what would gross me out the most:
> 
> Parent and their partner - I never caught my parents when they were together but I sure as hell don't want to hear them as an adult.
> Sibling and their partner - Again, it's not something I would want to hear. Especially if my sibling was the loud one.
> ...


True. Parents having sex is just gross.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

One ex-girlfriend used to grab a pillow & scream into it so her kids wouldn't wake up. Before that one banged on the door & yelled "Mom you're having a nightmare, wake up!" But, with adults, if they ask to stay over I'd flat out say "We have sex & make noise. Your choice." They can take it or leave it. It's your house.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

fourtines said:


> That could be even worse. That's like making an announcement, "Okay we'll be having sex tonight, try not to think about it."


I was being a bit facetious. :T (sorry) But it'd be funny, no?


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Meh, I guess I'm one of the few prudes here who think that no one should have sex within earshot of a third party. :tongue: Carry on...


Once you have friends over that have sex right next to you and others, that could change. XD


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

I relish the fun in still having sex but doing it a lot more quietly. It's always a laugh to play "OK, so don't wake the others" IME. I don't like being kept up, or woken up by noise; it just puts me in an awful mood because I don't sleep a huge amount anyway lol. So if I do have sex whilst a guest/family member is over I try and keep it down on principle.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Paradox1987 said:


> I relish the fun in still having sex but doing it a lot more quietly. It's always a laugh to play "OK, so don't wake the others" IME.


Yeah I have to admit some of the most fun sex I've ever had involved trying to keep it down around peple I'd have rather not heard a single peep out of us or even just suggesting sex which happens to be at a rather inappropriate time.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

SillaSY said:


> I was being a bit facetious. :T (sorry) But it'd be funny, no?


I was playing along, I knew you were joking.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I was playing along, I knew you were joking.


Darn it, I should've known. We could've kept it going if it weren't for me. My bad. Next time, next time!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Go at it as usual. Grab the guest and make a 3-way


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> What do you do when you have company and still want to have sex. This past weekend i had some family members for the holidays, sex remained as active as usual. Should you wait until family leaves, or should you go on as if they didn't exist ?
> 
> I have issues with people who come into my house and have expectations. There is no reason why i should have to change my sex life while they are under my roof. My sister in-law doesn't like the sound of women having a wild time in bed apparently, i say get over it, or fuck your husband. Apparently he enjoyed it which ticked her off even more
> 
> What about you, would you change your sex life to please guest in your home ?


You can probably guess what I'd say; fuck as loud as you want, as long as you don't care about the consequences.

Also, props for not caring that the guy heard


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Being a student, I've mastered the art of silent sex. Turn on music and be relatively quiet, then it shouldn't be an issue =)


----------



## Osha (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, I wouldn't want to hear someone having loud sex so if I did have sex, it would be pretty quiet. I just feel like having loud sex and disregarding your guests is an extremely rude thing to do. Plus, I'd never want my family to hear me like that. Makes my skin crawl just thinking about it.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> It always feels good, regardless if it has been only a few hours  My husband was out of town for a few days, i couldn't wait nor did i feel like i should. I doubt very much that it was too loud, i think sometimes people have their ears cocked in order to bitch and complain. And if they don't want to hear me fuck, then stay at a hotel, problem solved.* So what your saying is when you have kids you'll automatically stop fucking ?* Or maybe get a hotel in order to continue a healthy sex life? _Sex can't be exclusive unless you plan on never having people in your home, including kids._ Of course we don't want our family, friends or kids to hear us having sex, but .....sometimes it happens.


The bolded could be the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard, lol. Of course not, but lock the door and keep it down xD Good heavens. As for the italicized, just... no x) It can be exclusive with children and others in the house unless you're incapable of being quiet. That means he can't slam you too hard and you can't grunt like a damn football player... big whoop. God forbid people have slow, quiet sex every now and then, hmm? Besides that, not having sex for a couple of days or even a week wouldn't be the end of the world. I'm pressed to believe people will still be alive even after not having gotten laid for years :O Imagine that. Lol...


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> The bolded could be the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard, lol. Of course not, but lock the door and keep it down xD Good heavens. As for the italicized, just... no x) It can be exclusive with children and others in the house unless you're incapable of being quiet. That means he can't slam you too hard and you can't grunt like a damn football player... big whoop. God forbid people have slow, quiet sex every now and then, hmm? Besides that, not having sex for a couple of days or even a week wouldn't be the end of the world. I'm pressed to believe people will still be alive even after not having gotten laid for years :O Imagine that. Lol...


Oh this, you can't imagine how over it i am, i almost forgot i made the thread. And no, i will never conform to silent sex because my sister in-law doesn't approve. She can get a room, or stay home. My home, my rules, sorry !! xD


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Oh this, you can't imagine how over it i am, i almost forgot i made the thread. And no, i will never conform to silent sex because my sister in-law doesn't approve. She can get a room, or stay home. My home, my rules, sorry !! xD


Lol, sorry, I didn't care enough to read the rest of your thread here. By all means, be as over it as you want, lol. I was responding to what I was quoting on. Shoot me


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Go at it as usual. Grab the guest and make a 3-way


Even if the guest is a family member??? uhhhh lulz.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> The bolded could be the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard, lol. Of course not, but lock the door and keep it down xD Good heavens. As for the italicized, just... no x) It can be exclusive with children and others in the house unless you're incapable of being quiet. That means he can't slam you too hard and you can't grunt like a damn football player... big whoop. God forbid people have slow, quiet sex every now and then, hmm? Besides that, not having sex for a couple of days or even a week wouldn't be the end of the world. I'm pressed to believe people will still be alive even after not having gotten laid for years :O Imagine that. Lol...


Yes if he wants to slam you hard, that's what the outdoor shed is for.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Yes if he wants to slam you hard, that's what the outdoor shed is for.


 There's more than one way to make a women howl, no slamming involved ; D


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Yes if he wants to slam you hard, that's what the outdoor shed is for.


Chica, if you're cool with slamming in front of your family, that's your thing *shrugs* Go for it, LOL xD


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> Chica, if you're cool with slamming in front of your family, that's your thing *shrugs* Go for it, LOL xD


I was being serious about the shed.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I was being serious about the shed.


*pokerface* Lol x) I'm sure it's been done before! Who's up for some shed sex?  I'm perfectly inexperienced, and I'm just what you need in that shed! Any takers?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> Chica, if you're cool with slamming in front of your family, that's your thing *shrugs* Go for it, LOL xD


Where did you get the idea that anyone was slamming ? I don't believe it was ever mentioned by me or anyone else here that slamming was involved. Lol...there are a number of ways to have meaningful sex that doesn't require slamming of any kind. My beef was i may have let the cat out of the bag when i was having an amazing orgasm, there was no slamming my dear whatsoever. And no one was slamming in front of family. We weren't even on the same floor/level. And i'm pretty sure if i had been in their situation i would have ignored it . It's not like we kept them up all night considering it didn't take longer than 15 minutes. Some people just bitch for the sake of it, so...lets leave the slamming for the shed XD


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

No I would not. But I wouldn't let them hear me or the guy either. Its a matter of classyness to me.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> *pokerface* Lol x) I'm sure it's been done before! Who's up for some shed sex?  I'm perfectly inexperienced, and I'm just what you need in that shed! Any takers?


I've certainly been in the shed. Repeatedly. 

LMAO. :kitteh:


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Have sex in the same room as them. Encourage them to have sex with each other too. Maybe even throw in a high-five during the act. Powerful bonding experience.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I wouldn't bother. It's not a respect issue for me, and I would never make special concessions for a "young sexually active" couple. I mean, I'd be willing to have "quieter/quiet" sex if a bunch of conservative old fogeys ,OR a couple with young children, were visiting. Other than that, I fully expect guests to acclimate their ears to my sex life when on my damn turf.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Let's have a vote to change the name of "Sex and Relationships" to "Slam Shed"?


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

What makes you say that?


----------

